# Assinem contra a destruição da única floresta subtropical da Europa!



## belem (4 Nov 2008 às 01:47)

UNESCO. Área protegida é Património Mundial Natural

Em causa está a construção do teleférico do Rabaçal 

Contra a construção do teleférico projectado para a ligação do Paul da Serra ao Rabaçal, na ilha da Madeira, acaba de ser lançada uma petição online.

Raimundo Quintal, geógrafo, presidente da Associação dos Amigos do Parque Natural do Funchal, é um dos principais impulsionadores desta petição. "A laurissilva da Madeira (floresta endémica das ilhas da Macaronésia) não é propriedade privada do Governo Regional. A laurissilva é Património da Humanidade!", diz. 

O teleférico do Rabaçal será construído, segundo o projecto, numa zona onde se encontra uma importantíssima área de laurissilva - incorporada em 1992 na rede de Reservas Biogenéticas do Conselho da Europa - que integra a Zona de Protecção Especial - ZPE, no âmbito da Directiva Aves. A laurissilva da Madeira é desde Dezembro de 1999 Património Mundial Natural da UNESCO. 

"Que não se usem as velhas desculpas de sempre, em nome de um duvidoso desenvolvimento económico e social; da suposta satisfação e atracção de uma classe turística que, afinal, diz alto e bom som: 'Parem de construir. Não queremos aqui um teleférico!', se destrua aquilo que devendo e sendo preservado poderá ser a sustentabilidade de todo um valiosíssimo e raro ecossistema", refere o texto da petição a enviar à Unesco.

Para o ex-vereador do Ambiente da Câmara Municipal do Funchal, trata-se de "uma obra que não irá trazer nenhuma mais-valia" para o local, antes pelo contrário, dadas as "consequências gravíssimas para a fauna e flora locais" e a degradação da paisagem que esta estrutura provocará. 

A floresta laurissilva da Ilha da Madeira é o que resta de um antigo coberto florestal que permaneceu durante cinco séculos intocado pela mão humana. É uma floresta de características subtropicais, húmida, cuja origem remonta ao Terciário, época em que chegou a ocupar vastas extensões do Sul da Europa, da bacia do Mediterrâneo e do Norte de África. As últimas glaciações conduziram ao seu desaparecimento no continente europeu, sobrevivendo apenas nos arquipélagos atlânticos dos Açores, da Madeira, das Canárias e de Cabo Verde. Na Madeira ocupa uma superfície de 15 mil hectares (20% do total da ilha), constituindo, actualmente, a mais extensa e a mais bem conservada laurissilva do mundo.

In DN Online.

Petição:

http://www.petitiononline.com/247132/petition.html


----------



## belem (13 Nov 2008 às 23:06)

4567 assinaturas para já !!


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2008 às 20:30)

belem disse:


> 4567 assinaturas para já !!


eu assinei achas que vai dar em algo...que vale a pena..é que o governo e a mentalidade social não são ainda muito abertas para o ambiente salvo algumas e muito importantes excepções.
o ideal era que todos os edificios tivessem jardins com arvores variadas para impedir da extinção especies como o sobreiro, oliveira, carvalho, azinheira,pinheiro e outras especies que para alem de belas com grande importancia biologica. 
quem tiver pouco espaço pode plantar phoenix canarensis ou phoenix dactifera que são especimes que oucupam pouco solo mas que, devido á grande copa, são grandes abrigos para passaros e realizam imensa fotossintese.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2008 às 21:21)

4683


----------



## psm (14 Nov 2008 às 22:08)

stormy disse:


> eu assinei achas que vai dar em algo...que vale a pena..é que o governo e a mentalidade social não são ainda muito abertas para o ambiente salvo algumas e muito importantes excepções.
> o ideal era que todos os edificios tivessem jardins com arvores variadas para impedir da extinção especies como o sobreiro, oliveira, carvalho, azinheira,pinheiro e outras especies que para alem de belas com grande importancia biologica.
> quem tiver pouco espaço pode plantar phoenix canarensis ou phoenix dactifera que são especimes que oucupam pouco solo mas que, devido á grande copa, são grandes abrigos para passaros e realizam imensa fotossintese.





Pois stormy o teu post ia tudo bem até te referires às duas palmeiras em questão, pois são exóticas em Portugal, e poucos passaros poderão fazer lá ninhos nestas duas palmeiras, uma de clima semi árido(phoenix canarensis), e outra de clima arido(phoenix dactylifera).

E em relação aos pinheiros só temos 2 exclusivos a Portugal, o bravo(pinus pinaster) e o manso(pinus pinea) o resto são todos exóticos.

Tudo este reparo que fiz foi para Portugal continental. Em relação à Phoenix dactylifera ela não pertence á floresta em questão.


----------



## stormy (15 Nov 2008 às 08:50)

psm disse:


> Pois stormy o teu post ia tudo bem até te referires às duas palmeiras em questão, pois são exóticas em Portugal, e poucos passaros poderão fazer lá ninhos nestas duas palmeiras, uma de clima semi árido(phoenix canarensis), e outra de clima arido(phoenix dactylifera).
> 
> E em relação aos pinheiros só temos 2 exclusivos a Portugal, o bravo(pinus pinaster) e o manso(pinus pinea) o resto são todos exóticos.
> 
> Tudo este reparo que fiz foi para Portugal continental. Em relação à Phoenix dactylifera ela não pertence á floresta em questão.



sim é um facto que são exoticas mas eu vejo muitas vezes passaros a comer as suas "frutas" e a fazer lá ninhos ( pintassilgos, poupas,melros,etc) e penso que são especimes pouco agressivos para a floresta portuguesa.
ou seja existem especimes como as phoenix, agaves, ou pinheiros,etc que mesmo se se
introduzirem não seriam  tão "letais" como os eucaliptos, as acacias,etc
devido ao nosso clima seria interessante a coexistencia de multiplas especies de variados cantos do mundo e da nossa riquissima flora e fauna.
por exemplo já existe uma colonia de periquitos-de-colar em lisboa e é interessante observar o quão bem se adaptaram tambem os agaves agora povoam as encostas da serra algarvia .


----------



## psm (15 Nov 2008 às 09:17)

stormy disse:


> devido ao nosso clima seria interessante a coexistencia de multiplas especies de variados cantos do mundo e da nossa riquissima flora e fauna.
> por exemplo já existe uma colonia de periquitos-de-colar em lisboa e é interessante observar o quão bem se adaptaram tambem os agaves agora povoam as encostas da serra algarvia .




Pois estás a escrever o quanto interessante é em observar os agaves povoar as serras algarvias, mas tens que perceber que nenhuma especie portuguesa a poderá comer ou combater, e ai estará a explicação da sua expansão tal como é, e se está a tornar numa invasão desta exótica.
 Há uma especie que fugio da mão humana, que é o bico de lacre(passaro) até agora não se registou alarme dessa espécie, pois quando há um bocado mais de frio, tem um grande declinio, tal como o periquito de colar.


Agave Americana: tem como sua origem México e é uma invasora ao longo do litoral e na areas mais quentes e secas do interior.


ps: enquanto algumas não são agressivas(espécies), por um ponto ou outra razão, outras, e já são muitas, são de tal agressevidade, seja por motivos humanos ou ambientais(fogo,seca,etc..)
Existem até agora em Portugal continental 557 plantas exóticas, sendo algumas por legislação como invasoras.


Fugi ao topico em questão, mas é importante a defesa do nosso património ambiental.


----------



## stormy (15 Nov 2008 às 13:58)

psm disse:


> Pois estás a escrever o quanto interessante é em observar os agaves povoar as serras algarvias, mas tens que perceber que nenhuma especie portuguesa a poderá comer ou combater, e ai estará a explicação da sua expansão tal como é, e se está a tornar numa invasão desta exótica.
> Há uma especie que fugio da mão humana, que é o bico de lacre(passaro) até agora não se registou alarme dessa espécie, pois quando há um bocado mais de frio, tem um grande declinio, tal como o periquito de colar.
> 
> 
> ...



mas esses passaros nao são assim tão nefastos..pois não?
existem imensos exemplares em lisboa de periquitos de colar e as vezes voam em bandos de 7 ou mais penso que tanto os periquitos como os bicos de lacre hão de se adaptar até porque existem imensos abrigos onde podem fugir do frio ( os periquitos já são avistados há mais de uma dacada)
quanto ao resto eu acho que existem especies exoticas que não são nefastas para a flora e fauna portuguesas e que vivem em simbiose com as nossas especies o que é bom porque assim o futuro das nossas florestas está assegurado por um maior numero de especies.
no fundo viva é floresta e á nossa flora


----------



## psm (15 Nov 2008 às 14:37)

stormy disse:


> mas esses passaros nao são assim tão nefastos..pois não?
> existem imensos exemplares em lisboa de periquitos de colar e as vezes voam em bandos de 7 ou mais penso que tanto os periquitos como os bicos de lacre hão de se adaptar até porque existem imensos abrigos onde podem fugir do frio ( os periquitos já são avistados há mais de uma dacada)
> quanto ao resto eu acho que existem especies exoticas que não são nefastas para a flora e fauna portuguesas e que vivem em simbiose com as nossas especies o que é bom porque assim o futuro das nossas florestas está assegurado por um maior numero de especies.
> no fundo viva é floresta e á nossa flora





Pois até agora não se notou nenhuns efeitos nefastos pois o clima os controla estas 2 espécies de passaros, em relação ao resto existem muitas das espécies florestais que estão asilvestradas, mas o de dizeres que existe um maior numero de espécies exóticas para assegurar o futuro, é uma afrimação complexa e perigosa, pois não se saberá o comportamento de alguma dessas espécies (saber já se sabe de muitas delas), pois não são só acacias e os eucaliptos perigosos, há até algumas que até são visualmente belas  mas que são de tal perigosidade impressionante. vou dar alguns exemplos.

Robínia

Árvore do incenso

Espanta lobos

Chorão da praia

Azedas

Bons dias 

Ervas das pampas

Dei estes exemplos, e relacionado com a floresta na Madeira, e tirando onde é protegida o resto da Madeira está impestado de invasoras trazidas do continente e do mundo.

É muito raro uma exótica estar em consonancia com o sistema ecologico onde se irá estar.


----------



## stormy (15 Nov 2008 às 19:50)

o clima nao os controla assim tanto.
o que eu quero dizer é que a coexistencia de varias especies exoticas com as nossas especies autocones seria interessante e tornaria a fauna e flora mais rica para alem de que as especies autocones acabarão por se adaptar e o equilibrio voltará ao normal por exemplo eu já vi em eucaliptais pinheiros e sobreiros em boas condiçoes e passaros a comerem as flores dos eucaliptos sendo que este facto jé é um progresso para evitar a proliferaçao exacerbada dos eucaliptos.
seja como for nada é estatico e os ecossistemas estão a mudar e vão mudar isto não tem nada a ver com o aquecimento/arrefecimento globais mas sim na tendencia que todas as especies teem que é a de aumentar a sua dispersão geografica para assegurar o seu futuro ( humanos por exemplo), de resto tudo vai dar á teoria darwiniana ( a lei do mais forte) e no final só os mais fortes "reinarão".
por fim a culpa da introdução de especimes exoticos não é so dos humanos mas de outros multiplos factores apesar dos humanos estarem a acelarar o ritmo dessa disseminação.
eu adoro portugal como é e as nossas florestas como são não interessa se teem especimes exoticos ou nao se tiverem...paciencia.
boas a todos e desculpem o post ser tao off-topic..


----------



## psm (15 Nov 2008 às 20:43)

stormy disse:


> o clima nao os controla assim tanto.
> o que eu quero dizer é que a coexistencia de varias especies exoticas com as nossas especies autocones seria interessante e tornaria a fauna e flora mais rica para alem de que as especies autocones acabarão por se adaptar e o equilibrio voltará ao normal por exemplo eu já vi em eucaliptais pinheiros e sobreiros em boas condiçoes e passaros a comerem as flores dos eucaliptos sendo que este facto jé é um progresso para evitar a proliferaçao exacerbada dos eucaliptos.
> seja como for nada é estatico e os ecossistemas estão a mudar e vão mudar isto não tem nada a ver com o aquecimento/arrefecimento globais mas sim na tendencia que todas as especies teem que é a de aumentar a sua dispersão geografica para assegurar o seu futuro ( humanos por exemplo), de resto tudo vai dar á teoria darwiniana ( a lei do mais forte) e no final só os mais fortes "reinarão".
> por fim a culpa da introdução de especimes exoticos não é so dos humanos mas de outros multiplos factores apesar dos humanos estarem a acelarar o ritmo dessa disseminação.
> ...





Vou-te dar um exemplo mundial de como estás errado da coexistencia entre espécies autoctones e exóticas. Tenta saber o que aconteceu no Guam. E as espécies foram sempre introduzidas pelo homem seja inconscientemente seja conscientemente.
 Pede ao teu pai pr comprar a edição sobre a floresta do Publico sobre Portugal.


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2008 às 21:15)

psm disse:


> Pois stormy o teu post ia tudo bem até te referires às duas palmeiras em questão, pois são exóticas em Portugal, e poucos passaros poderão fazer lá ninhos nestas duas palmeiras, uma de clima semi árido(phoenix canarensis), e outra de clima arido(phoenix dactylifera).
> 
> E em relação aos pinheiros só temos 2 exclusivos a Portugal, o bravo(pinus pinaster) e o manso(pinus pinea) o resto são todos exóticos.
> 
> Tudo este reparo que fiz foi para Portugal continental. Em relação à Phoenix dactylifera ela não pertence á floresta em questão.



Também há o pinheiro-silvestre e o pinheiro de alepo.
Só tenho dúvidas sobre  o último... Será exótico?
Cresce espontâneamente nas Serras de Aires e Candeeiros por exemplo, mas não tenho a certeza.
A questão dos pinheiros e sua distribuição natural na P. Ibérica é um tema algo confuso pois a humanização é bastante antiga nesta zona.


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2008 às 21:18)

stormy disse:


> eu assinei achas que vai dar em algo...que vale a pena..é que o governo e a mentalidade social não são ainda muito abertas para o ambiente salvo algumas e muito importantes excepções.
> o ideal era que todos os edificios tivessem jardins com arvores variadas para impedir da extinção especies como o sobreiro, oliveira, carvalho, azinheira,pinheiro e outras especies que para alem de belas com grande importancia biologica.
> quem tiver pouco espaço pode plantar phoenix canarensis ou phoenix dactifera que são especimes que oucupam pouco solo mas que, devido á grande copa, são grandes abrigos para passaros e realizam imensa fotossintese.



Acho que sim,que vai dar em algo pois a entidade competente, certamente sabe porque está a fazer isto.


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2008 às 21:28)

psm disse:


> Pois stormy o teu post ia tudo bem até te referires às duas palmeiras em questão, pois são exóticas em Portugal, e poucos passaros poderão fazer lá ninhos nestas duas palmeiras, uma de clima semi árido(phoenix canarensis), e outra de clima arido(phoenix dactylifera).
> 
> E em relação aos pinheiros só temos 2 exclusivos a Portugal, o bravo(pinus pinaster) e o manso(pinus pinea) o resto são todos exóticos.
> 
> Tudo este reparo que fiz foi para Portugal continental. Em relação à Phoenix dactylifera ela não pertence á floresta em questão.



A Phoenix canariensis não cresce espontâneamente também na ilha de Porto Santo?
Não tenho a certeza, mas creio que existem lá palmares muito antigos. 
Pode ter havido dispersão natural das Canárias para Porto Santo mas não posso especular...
Aqui no continente é uma exótica, mas já é uma subespontânea pois já vi palmeiras destas no meio da mata e parece-me que os pássaros podem ter ajudado no processo.

Em relação à tamareira (Phoenix dactylifera), li em algum lado que têm origem no Norte da Índia, mas tenho aqui um Atlas antigo, a colocar as Ilhas Selvagens e Canárias, como estando ainda dentro da sua zona de distribuição natural...
Talvez com os milénios o Homem a tenho introduzido no Norte de África e esta se tenha propagado.
No entanto, não é conhecido qualquer palmar de tamareiras espontâneo na P. Ibérica, apenas alguns plantados pelo Homem.


----------



## psm (20 Nov 2008 às 21:29)

belem disse:


> Também há o pinheiro-silvestre e o pinheiro de alepo.
> Só tenho dúvidas sobre  o último... Será exótico?
> Cresce espontâneamente nas Serras de Aires e Candeeiros por exemplo, mas não tenho a certeza.
> A questão dos pinheiros e sua distribuição natural na P. Ibérica é um tema algo confuso pois a humanização é bastante antiga nesta zona.








Sim, o pinheiro de Alepo é exótico, foi usado tal como disses-te, para arborizar zonas calcárias, e pois dá-se lá muito bem, e ainda por cima tem enraizamento profundo o que é ideal para suster o pouco solo que há nos maciços calcários. Ele é autoctone em Espanha; o resto existente dos pinheiros que existem em Portugal são exóticos. O pinheiro Alepo tem um comportamento bom nestes maciços, mas é um grande invasor noutras partes de Portugal, vou dar o exemplo: na estrada do guincho até á malveira da Serra  em cascais, poderá-se ver ele a conquistar terreno aos casrrascais e mesmo ás acácias.

ps: tinha-me esquecido do pinheiro silvestre.


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2008 às 22:53)

psm disse:


> Sim, o pinheiro de Alepo é exótico, foi usado tal como disses-te, para arborizar zonas calcárias, e pois dá-se lá muito bem, e ainda por cima tem enraizamento profundo o que é ideal para suster o pouco solo que há nos maciços calcários. Ele é autoctone em Espanha; o resto existente dos pinheiros que existem em Portugal são exóticos. O pinheiro Alepo tem um comportamento bom nestes maciços, mas é um grande invasor noutras partes de Portugal, vou dar o exemplo: na estrada do guincho até á malveira da Serra  em cascais, poderá-se ver ele a conquistar terreno aos casrrascais e mesmo ás acácias.
> 
> ps: tinha-me esquecido do pinheiro silvestre.



Os alepo são aqueles que crescem todos retorcidos, na zona Cascais-Guincho, não é?
As acácias é que detesto mesmo, podem até ser bonitas mas crescem muito rapidamente e por vezes faço-lhes a folha quando vou a Sintra. lol


----------



## psm (20 Nov 2008 às 22:55)

belem disse:


> Os alepo são aqueles que crescem todos retorcidos, na zona Cascais-Guincho, não é?
> As acácias é que detesto mesmo, podem até ser bonitas mas crescem muito rapidamente e por vezes faço-lhes a folha quando vou a Sintra. lol





Sim, é verdade és os que são torcidos pelo vento


----------

